

Technology: How far can Amazon go? - julianpye
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21604550-it-has-upended-industries-and-changed-way-world-shops-it-should-beware-abusing

======
opendais
> Typing your credit-card number into a web browser was once considered a sign
> of insanity until Amazon showed how easy and safe buying things online could
> be.

Eh? I remember doing this via AOL before Amazon even existed.

> The option to rent rather than buy computing power greatly reduced the cost
> and complexity of launching a new company.

AWS is still more expensive than many of the alternatives and at small scale
is more complex.

This feels more like an Amazon puff piece than written by anyone who really
understands what they are talking about. Maybe it is just me and the fact I
don't need bursting workloads.

